# Ashtabula river to be stocked yearly



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

There's an article on cleveland.com that says they will now stock Ashtabula river yearly. They don't know how many yet though. Pretty cool to add another river to our list.

And yes I know it has been stocked 2 times ready but those weren't because they wanted to.


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

If it wasnt because they wanted to then why??


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

racetech said:


> If it wasnt because they wanted to then why??


 the remodeling they had to quickly release fish cause they where over capacity or something.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Does the Ashtabula Harbor have large commercial ships coming in and out of it? I noticed on Google maps satellite view it looks like one big shipyard where they are dropping and loading stuff.


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Yup freighters in and out all the time big Norfolk coal dock right there

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

ah ''I love the smell of meth labs in the morning''to bad its getting posted faster then the chagrin..


----------

